# Grundlegendes zum Mittelmeer



## kevin333213 (24. April 2009)

Hi Sportsfreunde,

ich bin gerade am suchen und lesen, hab jedoch immer noch jede Menge Fragen. Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Angler aber mit Hochseefischen und speziell im Mittelmeer (Nähe Elba) siehts bei mir mau aus. Hintergrund ist ein mehrtägiger Segeltörn bei dem ich mir die Chance nicht nehmen lassen will auch mal die Bootsrute ins Wasser zu halten. Die Ausrüstung ist minimal: 1-2 Bootsruten bis 300gr und kleine einfache Multi mit ~250m geflochtener Schnur (glaube 30er?) also typische Norwegenangel und nix BG-taugliches |supergri

Nun meine Fragen:
1. Braucht man irgendwelche Genehmigungen bzw. gibt es Schonmaße,-zeiten fürs Mittelmeer?
2. Kann man mit der Ausrüstung bisschen Schleppfischerei betreiben und wie stellt man das am günstigsten an (Köder, Vorfach, Technik, Wassertiefen etc.)
3. Lohnt es sich ein Echolot mitzunehmen? Gibt es spezielle Anforderungen, Mittelmeer ist ja ziemlich schnell sehr tief :g
4. Welche Fische sind beim Schleppen mit Kunstköder am wahrscheinlichsten. Kennt jemand ne schöne Seite über die Fische des Mittelmeers?

Ich freu mich über jeden konstruktiven Beitrag. Ich hoffe nur das ich net 6 Tage diesen mache :v
und auch mal zum angeln kommen werde *gg*

Petri,
kev


----------



## tosa76 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Grundlegendes zum Mittelmeer*

Hi Kev,

ich war 2007 bei einem Segeltörn in Südfrankreich von Toulon nach Marseille dabei. Schleppen vom fahrenden Segelboot hat sich als nicht sehr praktikabel herausgestellt, da durch häufiges Wenden und kreuzen ein effiktives Schleppen nicht möglich ist. 

Wir hatten allerdings zweimal in buchten geankert. unter dem Boot versammeln sich immer eine Vielzahl von Kleinfischen. Ich hatte neben einer Schlepprute eine Teleskoprute mit Stationärrolle und 20er Schnur dabei. Ich habe immer ganz gut Zahnbrassen gefangen. und zwar wie folgt: Am besten du weichst Brotkrümel, grobes Paniermehl, feine Haferflocken oder ähnliches ein und fütterst damit an. ich hatte dann direkt an die Hauptschnur einen kleinen Haken Gr. 12-14 gebunden, ca. 30 cm darüber ein kleines Bleischrott und den Haken mit einem kleinen Stück Brot bestückt und in die Futterwolke abgelassen. Einen Biss merkst du dann sofort. Die Biester verfallen nämlich ruckzuck in einen Fressrausch und sind super futterneidisch.

Leider hatte ich keine großen Haken dabei, sonst hätte ich mal nachts ne Durchlaufmontage mit Fischfetzen ausgelegt. Ich würde es auf alle Fälle mit 3/0 - 5/0 Haken, 0,60er Vorfach und kleines Grundblei bis 50 g probieren. Alternativ im Hafen Tintenfisch besorgen und das anködern.

Die kleinen Zahnbrassen habe ich dann geschuppt und ausgenommen, in Mehl gewendet und in der Pfanne gebraten. War super lecker und frischer geht es ja auch fast nicht! 

Noch einmal zur Ausrüstung: Der platz auf einem Segelboot ist ja meistens recht begrenzt. Ich bin zwar kein Freund von Teleskopruten, aber für den Törn war das Teil genau das richtige. Die Schlepprute mit kleiner Multi von ABU würde ich nicht mehr mitnehmen. Eher eine etwas stärkere Grundrute und ne Rolle mit 17er geflochtener oder 50er monofil, ein paar Grundbleie und Haken. Ein Echolot kannst Du Dir auch sparen, da wenn Wind ist, normalerweise gesegelt und nicht geangelt wird... 

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig weiterhelfen und wünsche Dir viel Spaß auf dem Törn!

Gruß Torsten |supergri


----------



## kevin333213 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Grundlegendes zum Mittelmeer*

hi thosten,
danke für deinen erfahrungsbericht. werd also auch die teleskop mitnehmen, das ist sowieso meine allroundangel.
aber ich denke ich werd das mit dem schleppen trotzdem mal probieren, 
mir fehlt allerdings noch die richtig schleppmontage.
wer kann da weiterhelfen bzw. wie hast du geschleppt?

bei fischfetzen ist vielleicht ein stahlvorfach ganz gut oder?
und wie läßt du dir den biss in der nacht anzeigen? 
nen elektronischen bissanzeiger wollte ich net unbedingt mitnehmen. 
und ein glöckchen wird man kaum hören. hmmm....

wer hat noch erfolgreich im mittelmeer geschlepp oder in buchten geangelt?
immer her mit euren erfahrungen #h

habe mir noch das buch bluewater fishing bestellt, hoffe dort finde ich auch noch jede menge wissen. wenigstens ein fang muss beim schleppen doch drin sein *g*

lg,
kev


----------



## tosa76 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Grundlegendes zum Mittelmeer*

Hi Kev,

ich hatte ca 50 Meter hinter dem Boot einen Wobbler laufen lassen. Kurze Schlepprute von Shimano, Abu Multirolle mit 0,17er geflochtener + 1,5 Meter Fluocarbonforfach. Mir war es bei den ständigen Wendemanöfer zu doof. Wir hatten auch zu starken Wind und waren dann zu schnell.

Die Verwendung eines Stahlvorfachs ist denke ich nicht nötig, schadet aber bestimmt auch nicht. Ich persönlich würde eine Monovorfach wie in Norwegen bevorzugen.

Du kannst Dir die Bisse zum Beispiel wie beim Aalangeln anzeigen Lassen. Knicklicht oder Glöckchen an die Rutenspitze klemmen, oder Rollenbügel öffnen, kleinen Stein auf die Spule legen. Beim Biss fällt der Stein runter. Oder Du bindest die Schnur an den großen Zeh :m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. April 2009)

*AW: Grundlegendes zum Mittelmeer*



kevin333213 schrieb:


> hi thosten,
> danke für deinen erfahrungsbericht. werd also auch die teleskop mitnehmen, das ist sowieso meine allroundangel.
> aber ich denke ich werd das mit dem schleppen trotzdem mal probieren,
> mir fehlt allerdings noch die richtig schleppmontage.
> ...


----------



## floxfisch (27. April 2009)

*AW: Grundlegendes zum Mittelmeer*

Tach auch,
hab zwar selber noch nicht im Mittelmeer geschleppt, aber ein Kumpel von mir hat da mal ein halbes Jahr als Skipper auf einer Chartersegelyacht gearbeitet. Er hat immer einen großen Gummioctopus mit vorgeschaltetem Scheerbrett geschleppt, allerdings auch nur wenn nicht zu viel Wind war bzw. das Segeln eher gemächlich abging. Auf den Octopus konnte er einige kleine Thunas fangen, größter so um die 65 cm, es waren  glaube ich Gelbflossenthuns (kann mich aber nicht mehr so genau erinnern).
In Buchten und in Häfen hat er so geangelt wie von tosa beschrieben. Neben den Brassen waren auch noch einge Meeräschen dabei, allerdings sind die wohl sehr schwierig zu fangen. Wenn die sehen, dass sich auf dem Boot was bewegt sind sie, trotz reichlich Brot etc. zum Anfüttern, meistens schnell verschwunden. Auf Grund oder mit größeren Haken hat er es mangels richtigem Gerät nicht probiert. Ach ja und auf einen 25cm geschleppten Wobbler in silber/rot ging nichts, wurde wohl zwar immer wieder mal verfolgt aber gebissen hat nichts. Geschleppt hat er auch "nur" mit Norwegenmaterial, hat aber wohl gereicht.:m
Auf einem Törn war ein Chartergast dabei der mit einem Octopuspilker (heißen die Teile so?) in der Nacht Versuche auf Tintenfisch gemacht hat, bis auf einmal hat er aber nichts erwischt. Er hat mit einem starken Scheinwerfer ins Wasser geleuchtet und dann gewartet ob die Tintenfische nach oben kommen, wenn dann wleche da waren hat er seinen Pilker durch den Schwarm gezogen, war aber wie gesagt nicht wirklich erfolgreich. Die Köder haben so einen "Kranzhaken" am ende, also quasi so einen Ring mit vielen nach oben zeigenden Haken, darin verfangen sich die Fangarme wohl dann. Ach ja und falls man einen fängt muss man die "weich prügeln" sonst sind die Teile wohl ungenießbar weil sie steinhart werden.

Die Thuns haben sie dann an Bord zu Steaks geschnitten und auf den Grill gehauen, sollen richtig lecker gewesen sein. Nur die mitreisenden Mädels wollten meistens nicht nachdem sie die Sauerei beim fertig machen der Fische gesehen hatten, sah auf den Fotos aber auch aus wie nach einem Massacker (wusste gar nicht wie extrem viel Blut so ein Thun hat
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Also erst fragen ob du auf dem Boot überhaupt Fisch ausnehmen darfst, kann im Zweifel ne schöne Sauerei auf dem schicken Teak Deck geben.

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## eggerm (28. April 2009)

*AW: Grundlegendes zum Mittelmeer*

Bin zwar noch nie mit einem Segelboot im Mittelmeer unterwegs gewesen, aber sonst schon einige Male angeln gewesen. 
Zum Schleppen funktionieren normalerweise große Wobbler (Rapala Magnum...)  und sonst Meeräschen am System ganz gut. 
Falls ihr wo ankert gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten. Mit einer Alroundrute, und Schwimmer bzw, Grundmontage mit zwei Haken kann man mit allen möglichen Ködern erfolgreich sein. Falls du bekommst, bringen Seeringler und Maden ganz gut Fische, ansonsten ist mit Brotflocke, Einsiedlerkrebs oder auch Sardinenfilets aus der Dose was möglich. 
Mt den schon genannten Tintenfischpilkern kann man wenn man Glück hat Kalamari für die ganze Familie holen. 
Auf jeden Fall aufpassen mit Petermännchen(Giftstachel und so)
MfG


----------



## Kamasage (28. April 2009)

*AW: Grundlegendes zum Mittelmeer*

versuchs mal damit: "ultra-light rockfishing"
der höllenspass!
nimm die leichteste spinnkombo, die du hast, mini twister drauf und du fängst die ganze palette! (www.pecheaubar.com) <---super forum


----------



## kevin333213 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundlegendes zum Mittelmeer*

ja wir werden uns wohl so in der nähe von elba aufhalten.
bis dahin dürften noch nicht soviele thunfische "gewandert" sein... oder?
was ist denn sonst noch wahrscheinlich beim schleppen außer thunfisch?
gibts noch tipps zu schlepptiefe und entfernung zum boot?

in den buchten werden ich es mal mit brot und maden versuchen. und bei erfolg auch mal ne grundmontage über nacht.
danke schon mal allen leuten die hier geantwortet haben |wavey:


----------



## eggerm (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundlegendes zum Mittelmeer*

Wenn auf Felsen am Ufer kommst sammle auf jeden Fall Schnecken oder Eisiedler. Ein weiterer Topköder sind Garnelen, die man mit einem feinmaschigen Netz oder auch mit dem Nudelsieb in den kleinen Becken zwischen den Felsen fängt.
MfG


----------



## stan von eden (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundlegendes zum Mittelmeer*

wie sieht´s denn mit erlaubnissen von land und vom boot aus allgemein? man braucht wohl keine erlaubnis?
was ist mit bootsführerschein see? ist es wie in deutschland, oder eher wie skandinavien?


----------



## kevin333213 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundlegendes zum Mittelmeer*

also einer von uns hat den skipperschein oder wie auch immer sich das schimpft. sonst darfste so nen segelboot sicher gar net erst ausleihen.

von angelgenehmigungen fürs meer hab ich auch noch nix gehört, aber vielleicht kann da jemand was berichten?

danke für den tipp mit den garnelen und schnecken ^^


----------



## anzip (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundlegendes zum Mittelmeer*



kevin333213 schrieb:


> von angelgenehmigungen fürs meer hab ich auch noch nix gehört, aber vielleicht kann da jemand was berichten?


 
Fürs Meeresangeln in Spanien braucht man einen Schein. Bekommt man im Büro für "Agrarkultur und Fischereiwesen".
Kostet ca. 13 Euro und ist Gültig für 2 Jahre.
Ohne Schein kann teuer werden. 200 Euro sollte man dabei haben.

Ich kann aber nur für Spanien sprechen


----------

